# Alone Against the Dark-Ironmaster's d20 Call of Cthulhu game [OOC-Full]



## Ironmaster (Sep 17, 2005)

ALONE AGAINST THE DARK – a d20 Call of Cthulhu horror campaign.

_Four friends are drawn into a dark design of mystery and terror.  Solve the riddle of disturbing disappearances to forestall grim disasters that threatens the planet._

WHO: Currently Full (as of Sept. 24, 2005)
I need four players who can post at least daily on a regular basis.  Players should have at least a passing knowledge of what the world was like in the 1920s and 1930s, and know how to play d20 or DND V.3.+.  Prior experience with any incarnation of Call of Cthulhu, or Mythos knowledge is not important.

*Current Characters*

*Antonio Solari*; Male PhD Maths Student, Professor, Italian, 1st level (played by Spell)  
Status: Completed

*Harold Douglass*; Male Archeologist Defensive American 1st lvl (played by Fenris)
Status: Incomplete

*Father James Cromwell*;  Catholic Priest Level 1 (played by Psionic Mind Flayer)
Status: Incomplete
*
Shane Douglas*; Male Reporter Defensive American 1st lvl (played by Toric Arthendain)
Status: Completed

WHAT: 
The game uses d20 rules for the Call of Cthulhu game, published by Wizards of the Coast.  Players familiar with d20 Modern or DND v.3.+ should have no problems with the rules.  Each character must be friends with at least one other character, details to be discussed.  Preferred roles are: Miskatonic University professor and/or student, reporter, wealthy financier, and U.S. Navy officer.  Other roles can be taken, upon discussion.

WHEN:
The players should be able to post regularly, on a daily basis.  
The game begins Tuesday, September 1st, 1931. 

WHERE:
The world is a close analog of our own world in the year 1931.  Superficially, its history resembles our own.  It even shares the same calendar.  It may not share the same future, depending on what events transpire in the game, and it is certainly not this world.  
Characters will end up traversing the world in the name of solving mysteries.

HOW:
Characters are generated using 4d6 (take best 3) assign as desired.  The only character class is the Explorer, which gives d6 hit dice, 8 skill points per level, and variable BAB and Saves.  Profession determines class skills.  Details are given in the following post.
Dice rolling is done at www.invisiblecastle.com, using the character’s name.

IF you are interested, please post a simple reply, saying you are interested, and what general type of concept you have.  Preference will be given to concepts which work best together.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 17, 2005)

*Characters*

Character Generation

All characters are first level.

Ability Scores:  Use Invisible Castle to roll 4d6 (take highest 3) and arrange to taste.  You may reroll if your total modifiers are zero (0) or less OR if your highest score is *less than* 13.

Race:  All characters are human.

Class:  There is no class per se, but all characters receive d6 hit dice per level, and 8 skill points per level.  CoC characters are defined by their skills rather than any major combat craziness.  Players may choose a defensive character option, or an offensive character option.

Defensive options give poor BAB (+0 BAB at first level) and two good saves (your choice).  Offensive characters get medium BAB (+1 BAB at first level, though) and one good save (your choice).

Feats: All characters start with two feats.  No character stars with any Weapon Proficiency unless they take the offensive option.

A COMPLETE LIST OF FEATS
Acrobatic
Alertness
Ambidexterity
Animal Affinity
Athletic
Blind-Fight
Cautious
Combat Casting
Dodge
  Mobility
     Spring Attack
Drive-by Attack
Endurance
Expertise
Gearhead
Great Fortitude
Improved Critical (BAB 8+)
Improved Initiative
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Martial Artist
Nimble
Persuasive
Point Blank Shot
  Far Shot
  Precise Shot
  Rapid Shot
  Multishot
  Shot on the Run
    Rolling Shot
Power Attack
  Cleave
Quick Draw
Run
Sharp-Eyed
Skill Emphasis (per skill)
Stealthy
Toughness
Track
Trustworthy
Two-Weapon Fighting
Wealth
Weapon Finesse (per weapon)
Weapon Focus (per weapon)
Weapon Proficiency, includes melee weapon, thrown weapon, pistol, rifle, shotgun, sub-machine gun

Skills:  A character has a profession template that describes the role they play in society.  This profession template determines what skills are class skills.  Some examples of profession templates include: Agent, Antiquarian, Archaeologist, Artist/Musician, Blue-Collar Worker, Criminal, Detective/Private Investigator, Dilettante, Doctor/Nurse, Parapsychologist, Priest/Clergyman, Professor, Psychologist, Soldier, Technician, White-Collar Worker/Businessman, Writer/Reporter.

ARCHAEOLOGIST
Appraise, Climb, Knowledge (archaeology), Knowledge (history), Knowledge (any one), Research, Search, Speak Other Language, Spot, plus three more of players choice.

PRIEST/CLERGYMAN
Concentration, Diplomacy, Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (any one), Knowledge (any one), Listen, Sense Motive, Speak Other Language, Spot, plus three more of players choice.

PROFESSOR
Concentration, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledge (any one), Knowledge (any one), Knowledge (any one), Research, Speak Other Language, Spot, plus three more of players choice

WRITER/REPORTER
Craft (photography), Craft (writing), Diplomacy, Gather Information, Innuendo, Knowledge (any one), Knowledge (any one), Research, Sense Motive, plus three more of players choice.

A COMPLETE LIST OF SKILLS

Animal Empathy (Cha)
Appraise (Int)
Balance (Dex)
Bluff (Cha)
Climb (Str)
Concentration (Con)
Craft (Int) includes Carpentry, Chemistry, Clockwork, Gunsmith, Photography, Sculpting, Songwriting, Writing
Cthulhu Mythos (None, may not start with this skill)
Demolitions (Int)*
Disable Device (Int)*
Disguise (Cha)
Drive (Dex)
Escape Artist (Dex)
Forgery (Int)
Gather Information (Cha)
Handle Animal (Cha)*
Heal (Wis)
Hide (Dex)
Innuendo (Wis)
Intimidate (Cha)
Jump (Str)
Knowledge (Int) *, Included Accounting, Anthropology, Archaeology, Architecture, Art, Astronomy, Biology, Chemistry, Engineering, Geography, Geology, History, Law, Local, Mathematics, MEdicine, Meteorology, Occult, Philosophy, Physics, Psychology, Religion, Streetwise
Listen (Wis)
Move Silently (Dex)
Open Lock (Dex)*
Operate Heavy Machinery (Dex)*, such as a crane, bulldozer, industrial machine, etc.
Performance (Cha)*  each as a seperate skill
Pilot (Dex)* includes Small Aircraft, Hot Air Balloon, Motor Boat, Dirigible, Sailboat/Sailing Ship
Psychic Focus (Wis)*
Psychoanalysis (Wis)*
Read Lips (Int)*
Repair (Int)* repair damaged machinery as opposed to making them from scratch (Craft)
Research (Int) to obtain information from books, filing systems, libraries, newspaper morgues, etc.
Ride (Dex)
Search (Int)
Sense Motive (Wis)
Sleight of Hand (Dex)* includes picking pockets, palming small objects, etc.
Speak Other Language (Int)* unlike DND, 1 rank makes you the ability to speak the language and read it, BUT skill checks can be make (mostly against DC 15) to see how well you understand less obvious stuff, make yourself understood, or intuit vague references or dialects.  Reading Mythos tombs requires high DC checks to understand them.
Spellcraft (Int)*  only works if you know the spell, or a variation of it, or have deciphered them in a Mythos tome.  Starting characters with this skill have it as purely academic knowledge, not practical knowledge.
Spot (Wis)
Swim (Str)
Tumble (Dex) *
Use Rope (Dex)
Wilderness Lore (Wis)


Defense Bonus:  Characters get a bonus to AC depending on level.  For defensive characters this amounts to +2 AC at level one, and for offensive characters +0 AC at level one.  Offensive characters do get an extra Weapon Proficiency feat at first level.  It should be noted that no character starts proficient in any type of weapon, so this feat is a big deal.

Wounds/Hit Points:  Characters will use the W/VP system of Star Wars d20.  Basically, Wounds = Con.  You normally take damage to hit points.  If you suffer a critical hit, you take points to Wounds.  When wounds = 0 you are dead.  If you are out of hit points, you take wound points instead.  For Hit Points, everyone should take four (4) hit points at first level, and ROLL 1d6 at invisible castle at each level thereafter.

Sanity: Characters have a score to reflect their mental health.  This score starts at Wis x 5, but may go up (and more likely down!).  After the start of the game, you will NOT know your current Sanity score,  I will take care of managing it.

I WILL DETERMINE YOUR STARTING WEALTH, ONCE YOU HAVE FINISHED EVERYTHING ELSE.


CHARACTER SHEET

Name 
Gender Profession Template Nationality??st lvl 

Str ?? 
Dex ?? 
Con ?? 
Int ?? 
Wis ?? 
Cha ?? 

Hit Points ??
AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
Init +?? 
BAB +??, Grap +??
Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33)
Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin 

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-featname (optional brief summary here)
-featname (optional brief summary here)



Profession Template Skills
-skill
-skill
-skill



Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!


Equipment Carried

Item (location, wt, cost)

Money


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 17, 2005)

*Game Info*

Tba


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd probalby be interested in playing.  I'm thinking of a catholic priest sort of thing.  If not, then a kind of rich private eye.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 18, 2005)

I have experience with both D&D, CoC d20, and CoC BRP, which would make stuff easier.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds good.  Now I just need a few more interested people!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 18, 2005)

Put me down for a university professor!


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

can i be in?

how about a post graduate student of said uni professor?

or should i play something more combat oriented?

how about 4 friends from university, meeting for some kind of reunion? one of them might have becomed a priest (or a private eye), another a lecturer in the local university, another one might have just returned to uni after a brief working spell...


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Spell, I believe that is a capital idea.


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

does that mean i'm in, then? 

questions:
1. i am ok with posting the character, and knowing which rules or houserules you are adopting, but are we going to be doing our rollings and describe our actions by using game mechanincs?
2. where are we from? is it depression usa or decadent europe? 
3. how much knowledge of the age/ general national background do you espect?


also another idea if everybody digs the reunion one...
in order to capitalise on the character creation, since we're all friends, i think we should post a very rough character concept, with name, so that we can make little references in the backgrounds. Nothing too illuminating or personal, just a tiny bit of info to hang on to, if we wish.

my character is Antonio Solari. he got a degree in maths. he left the university and moved to the country to marry a Rachel Small. he worked as schoolteacher and minded about his farm. When Rachel died, last september, Antonio decided to sell everything and to return to the university, to try and get a phd and, eventually, a place as reader.

(i assumed an english speaking country for the "background"... if this is not true, i will change the bride name in something more appropriate)


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone interested in how I run a game should go to  here .

So far psychic mind flayer, fenris and spell are in.  I really would like a fourth player, but will work without one if I must.  I will wait a few days.

The game starts, as all good CoC games should, in Arkham, Massachusets.  In keeping with the theme of HPL, at least two characters should be cerebral Yankees.  As far as historical knowledge, it adds to versimilitude if players are aware of the times.  I recommend seeing "The Untouchables" as a movie set in the same time period (1930-31).  Other good references are "The Great Gatsby" and "Raiders of the Lost Ark".

It helps if players understand that not everyone had a telephone, what it means to be 'colored', aircraft pilots could have the status of astronauts, the sanctity of science, the reaction of Western society to the Great War, etc.


----------



## Spell (Sep 18, 2005)

Ironmaster said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in how I run a game should go to  here .



mmmh... do we HAVE to post in colour??? i have to say i'm not too keen on that... but if the master so prefers, i will have to accept it! 



			
				Ironmaster said:
			
		

> As far as historical knowledge, it adds to versimilitude if players are aware of the times.  I recommend seeing "The Untouchables" as a movie set in the same time period (1930-31).  Other good references are "The Great Gatsby" and "Raiders of the Lost Ark".



oh, then you got me covered by FAR... i was expecting something like "list the major social problems in great depression east american states..."  i'm cool with those, too, but i just was afraid that you went too much into specifics...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

Ironmaster,
Any preference on a subject for the professor?
Biology
Zoology
Botany
Biochemistry
(gulp) Eugenics
Archeology
Anthropology
Organic Chemisty
Inorganic Chemistry

I can think of great mythos-esque plot hooks for all. But yeah, I'll lay stake to a cerebral Yankee 

Edit:
[sblock]
Alright I will start off the stat parade:
Professor Harold Douglass
Str 9
Dex 15
Con 14
Int 16
Wis 15
Cha 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=152910
[/sblock]

Ironmaster, once you weigh in on a field of study and post the skill sets I can start those.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 19, 2005)

I did not want to use color in my other thread, but since it started, I decided I can live with it.  If we can get away with not using it, I will be happy.

Fenris, an anthrologist or anchaeologist would be ideal.  Knowing different languages is also a plus, too.  Most cerebral Yankees know Latin, Greek, or both.

So far that gives us two M.U. professors, and a Catholic priest.  I will wait another day or two for a possible player.  At this point a wealthy financier or dilettante, and/or a reporter will do fine.  I'll post profession templates tomorrow (tonight is quite busy).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

One polyglot archeologist coming up!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay, I'll bite.  I love CoC, the mythos and horror games.  I have knowledge of the CoC d20 rules but no longer have the book and it is none too easy to find.  With the information about character creation posted so far, I should be able to muddle my way through.

I'll take the reporter role, if that's okay.  Ironmaster, if you could provide the class skill list for the reporter template, I would appreciate it.

I can post daily for the most part during the week.  Weekends might be more difficult but I can still usually sneak in a post or two.

If all of the above is okay, I'd love to join.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Really quick reply here!

Toric, glad to have you on board!

Never fear if you do not own the book.  Download the d20 SRD at Wizards.com, I'll provide the specifics tomorrow!

'Night!

[rushes off into the night]


----------



## Spell (Sep 20, 2005)

Ironmaster said:
			
		

> I did not want to use color in my other thread, but since it started, I decided I can live with it.  If we can get away with not using it, I will be happy.



whoo-hoo!


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay guys, check the character post (post #2).  I have updated it will most of the information you will need.  Use the character sheet provided in that post.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2005)

Ironmaster,
I assume that skills are 8 + Int Bonus +1 for Race (human) (4 at first level) correct?


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 21, 2005)

Nope, just 8 skill points per level + Int bonus.  No extra for being a human!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 21, 2005)

If there is still a space I'd be interested in playing Captain John Major, who is the spoilt son of a English Lord. 

Below is most of my character sheet, let me know what you think of my character, and if you do want me to play him, you'll have to let me know what the class skills for a soldier are

CHARACTER SHEET[sblock]
	
	



```
Name: Captain John Major 
Gender: Male
Profession Template: Soldier (Offensive Option)
Nationality: English
1st lvl 

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=153701]STATS[/url]
Str  13 
Dex 17 
Con 14 
Int  12 
Wis 11 
Cha 14 

Hit Points: 8 (6 + 2 Con)
AC 13, Touch 13, Flat 10
Init +3
BAB +1, Grap +2
Speed 30 (base 30', load 0/33)
Fort +2 (0 base +2 Con)
Ref +5 (2 base +3 Dex)
Will +0 (0 base + 0 Wis)

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

6' tall, 170 wt, 24 yrs old
Raven Black hair, Green eyes, Lightly tanned white skin 

+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4)
+?? Skillname (4) 
+?? Skillname (4acp) add acp if susceptible to armor penalties
+?? Skillname (2cc) add cc if cross classed
+?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) show multiclass ranks seperately
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-Weapon Finesse
-featname (optional brief summary here)



Profession Template Skills
-Pilot
-Repair
-Spot


Background:
Having grown up on stories of heroism and daring from the great war, John decided to follow in the time honoured family tradition of being a Soldier.

Unfortunately for John's family, John decided that it'd be more glamourous to be a pilot in the airforce instead of following the family tradition of being an officer in the Army.  After many rows with his father it was agreed that John would be sent to America to attend University, this would accomplish too purposes; 

Firstly John's indiscretions were less likely to become common rumour around the London Aristocracy if he was in America.

Secondly, John's father who is a shrewd business man, saw the value of John becoming acquainted with the well to do in American society, as this could only help his fathers planned business expansions into America.

Thus John attended [insert name] University and soon made fast friends with the other characters


Personality:
John is a well educated likeable rogue of a man, on the surface John's appears to be a well educated charming man, but if you scratch too far beneath the surface you'll soon discover a shallow hedonistic man, who's primary motivations in life are 'fun & adventure'.

While John is never intentionally cruel or thoughtless, John's attention is soon diverted to the next interesting or adventurous activity or person, thus it's no surprise that John leaves behind him  a string of broken hearts and promises where ever he goes.

To John, every moment of life is a grand adventure that should be enjoyed to it's fullest.

Despite his faults John is a fun person to be around, as he is outgoing and full of life, and when John's focus is on you, it seems like your the centre of the world.


Appearance:
John is a very handsome well proportioned young man who stands 6' tall, John has raven black hair, merry green eyes and lightly tanned skin.

John is always well dressed and when not wearing his formal pilots uniform, he is dressed in the latest fashions.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll get to work on my reporter asap.


----------



## Spell (Sep 21, 2005)

CHARACTER SHEET

Name: Antonio Solari
Male PhD Maths Student, Professor, defensive option, Italian, 1st level 

[sblock]
Str 11 (+0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 13 (+1)
(http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=154019)

Hit Points 6 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=154022)
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 30 ft (base 30 ft, load 0/33)
Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +2

+0 Melee, pocket knife, 1d3+0, 20/x2
+2 Ranged, Rifle, 2d20, 20/x3, 200'r 

5'10" tall, 165 lb. wt, 34 yrs old
black hair, dark brown eyes, white skin 

Core Skills: Concentration, Craft (writing), Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledge (Accounting), Knowledge (Mathematics), Knowledge (Physics), Research, Speak Other Language (English), Speak Other Language (French), Speak Other Language (German), Spot

Skill List (* can't use the skill)
+0* Animal Empathy
+2 Appraise
+3 Balance (1 rank cc acp)
+1 Bluff
+0 Climb (acp)
+4 Concentration (2 ranks)
+4 Craft: writing (2 ranks)
+0* Cthulhu mythos
+0* Demolitions
+2 Diplomacy (1 rank)
+0* Disable Device
+1 Disguise
+3 Drive (1 rank cc)
+2 Escape Artist (acp)
+2 Forgery
+3 Gather Information (2 ranks)
+2 Handle Animal (1 rank cc)
+2 Heal
+2 Hide (acp)
+2 Innuendo
+1 Intimidate
+0 Jump (acp)
+4 Knowledge: Accounting (2 ranks)
+6 Knowledge: Mathematics (4 ranks)
+3 Knowledge: Occult (1 rank cc)
+5 Knowledge: Physics (3 ranks)
+4 Listen (2 ranks cc)
+2 Move silently (acp)
+0* Open Lock
+0* Operate Heavy Machinery
+0* Performance
+0* Pilot
+0* Psychic Focus
+0* Psychoanalysis
+0* Read Lips
+0* Repair
+5 Research (3 ranks)
+3 Ride: horse (1 rank cc)
+3 Search (1 rank cc)
+4 Sense Motive (2 ranks cc)
+0* Sleight of Hand
+6 Speak Other Language: English (4 ranks)
+3 Speak Other Language: French (1 rank)
+5 Speak Other Language: German (2 ranks)
+4 Spot (2 rank)
+2 Swim (acp)
+0* Tumble (acp)
+3 Use Rope (1 rank cc)
+3 Wilderness Lore (1 rank cc)

Feats
-Expertise
-Sharp-Eyed

BACKGROUND: Antonio was born in Messina in 1897, third of 7 sons. His family was relatively rich, and he was intelligent enough to be allowed to continue his studies, despite the ruinous earthquake that hit the town in 1908. After taking the high school diploma in Palermo, in 1914, he met Rachel Small, a 23 year old painter, and her family. They fell in love, and after the blessing of his father, he decided to move to the U.S.A. with the Smalls in January 1915. The Smalls lived in Cambridge, close enough to Arkham to allow Antonio to enroll to the local university, and taking a degree in Mathematics in 1919. He was fascinated by the misteries of prime numbers and to the new paths of mathematical explorations opened 50 years before by Riemann, a German mathematician who demonstrated how different parts of the mathematic universe are related.

After the graduation, Antonio married Rachel, and moved back to Cambridge, to help the Smalls with their farms. He was sorry to leave Arkham and the college, but Colin, Rachel's sister, died in the Great War, and he felt that it was his responsability to take care of the family, and act like their son. He kept in contact with some close friends of his college years, but he generally withdrew from the academic scene, and concentrated on play his accountant and devoted step son role. His interest on mathematics was only fostered by some numerology occult books in the Smalls library, that he read in his spare time. In 1921, Rachel gave birth to her only child, Lucy.

Everything seemed to be destined to be quiet and serene, but the Black Friday changed all that. Mr Small committed suidice after loosing the great majority of his money, and Rachel, for the great psychological strain, fell ill. Her mother had died when she was only 3, and she had formed a special bond with her father.
After two years of continuous cures and medical cares, she finally passed away six months ago, leaving Antonio and Lucy as the only remaining Smalls.

Antonio, battered and maimed by the loss, decided to try and find some shelther in Maths, the only thing remaining. It was true that he had kept in touch with his familty, too, but after more than 15 years, his relatives were little more than distant memories and images. He managed to be accepted for a PhD post at Arkham for the following year, and decided to sell the farm and move to Arkham with Lucy, living with the money.


PERSONALITY: Antonio used to be a happy and loud italian, in his youth. The recent sufferings have turned him into a silent, melancholic and sad man. He doesn't speak too much, and he doesn't care for making new friends, even if, when approached, he tries his best to be nice. He relises that he will be older than the other PhD students at the university, but he is determined to finish his degree and, eventually, getting a place as reader at the Arkham University. That would allow him to concentrate on the demonstration of the famous Riemann hypothesis on the function Z, that will shed firther light on prime numbers. He thinks that this task is the most important in the history of Maths, and he is determined to complete it.
He loves Lucy profoundly, but he understands that he is not in the position of giving her all the attention and the cures that she needs. For this reason, he is eager to speak with father James Cromwell to see if he could find a respectable and loving girl to marry, so that she could take care of Lucy (and of him, too).
Politics are unimportant for him, but he is profoundly religious and a good roman catholic.
Antonio's english is quite good, but his italian accent is still quite thick. Sometimes he can't help to comment out of the ordinary news or views in italian.

LOOKS: Despite keeping his italian family name, Antonio was deeply in love with Rachel. He is still wearing black, somber clothes. In official circumstances, he wears a black suit and a hat. Normally, he is happy to wear his country clothes (as far as they are black or dark brown) and his coppola (a present of his father, when he left sicily).
His complexion is healthy, and a bit tanned. He loved to have long walks in the country, before Rachel died. He didn't have the time afterwards.
He wears round glasses and a thick pair of moustaches.


Equipment Carried

Item (location, wt, cost)
always some kind of mathematics book (lately: the 1906 Mathematische Annalen) - (his handbag, 4 lb., 5$)
handbag, leather - (in his hand, ?,?)
notebook - (his handbag, ?, ?)
pens - (his handbag, ?, ?)
pocket knife - (his handbag, ?, ?)
umbrella - (his handbag, ?, 1.49$)

Money
[/sblock]


this is the character. let me know what you think of him.

ps: i didn't look at James Cromwell's starts and history, just looked at the name... having said that, if we know each other a bit, shouldn't we post at least part of our background and personality for the others to see?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2005)

Harold Douglass

Yeah Done!

[sblock]
Harold Douglass
Male Archeologist Defensive American 1st lvl 

Str 9
Dex 15 
Con 14 
Int 16 
Wis 15 
Cha 12 

Hit Points 6
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2 
BAB +0, Grap +??
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33)
Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4

+?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
+??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
+?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
+??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

6'1" tall, 140# wt, 35 yrs old
Auburn hair, Green eyes, fair skin 

+7 Appraise (4) 
+1 Climb (2)
+7 Kn (Archeology) (4) 
+7 Kn (History) (4)
+6 Kn (Occult) (3)
+7 Research (4)
+7 Search (4)
+4 Speak Other Language (9) At 1 a piece: French, Latin, Greek, German, Arabic, Russian, Hebrew, Italian, and Spanish (3 from Intelligence: Basque, Hindi and Cherokee)
+5 Spot (3)
+4 Wilderness Lore (2)
+6 Gather Information (3)
+5 Kn (Religion) (2)
+2 Listen (0) 

Feats
-Run
-Track 

Profession Template Skills
-Wilderness Lore
-Gather Information
-Kn (Religion)

Harold has always been bookish. He was always the "smart" one. But he was athletic enough and certainly adventurous enough that he was never ostracized for it. He went to college and found a remarkable aptitude for linguistics. Rather than major in it, he used his skills to become even better at his first love, archeology. He has become a relatively well known archeologist from his small Miskatonic University office and is consulted by many for his wide linguistic knowledge as well as his versitility on more esoteric and eccletic subjects.

Harold is an intellectual, with all the good and bad that comes with it. But he isn't snobbish, and intercts well with his students and the peoples he visits on his travels. He is a curious man and thinks that the pursuit of knowledge is worth suffering for, as he has shown on serveal trips where his enthusiasm lead to broken bones. He has never married, instead devoting his life to his work. He has a close group of friends though, that he goes to the pub with and plays cribbage.  


Harold looks like a university professor. He sticks out in a crowd to that degree. Relatively tall and actually gangly, he is always seen wearing his favourite green courdory jacket, smoking a pipe and usually, his nose in a book. His auburn hair is still full, though graying at the temples. This is at leats how his student know him. He dons rugged boots, pants and a brown cotton-duck jacket for his daily hikes in the hills behind campus as well as when he is out in the field.


Equipment Carried

Item (location, wt, cost)

Money
[/sblock]


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 22, 2005)

My character's stats are:

[sblock]

Father James Cromwell  (I changed his name at the last moment)

STR: 10
DEX: 10
CON: 10
INT: 12
WIS: 18
CHA: 14

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=154369

[/sblock]


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, this is my character sheet.  I'll add it to the Rogues Gallery.

[sblock]

Father James Cromwell
Catholic Priest
Defense Option
Level 1
Age: 54
Male
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 167 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: White
Skin: Light


STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 10 (0)
CON: 10 (0)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHA: 14 (+2)

HP: 4
AC: 10 + 2 = 12
Init. Mod.: 0

BAB: 0

FORT: +2
REF: 0
WILL: +6

Current Sanity: 90

MAX SAN: 99
20% SAN: 18

Skills: (These are all core skills and the total modifier)

Concentration: 1
Diplomacy: 2
Gather Information: 2
Knowledge (religion): 5
Knowledge (history): 2
Knowledge (occult): 3
Listen: 4
Psychoanalysis: 4
Research: 1
Sense Motive: 4
Speak Other Language:
     Latin: 2
Spot: 4

[/sblock]


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 22, 2005)

[sblock]

Can he be an exorcist?

If so, can he have some experience?

Also, would Knowledge: Demonology be its own skill, or would it be under Knowledge: Occult?

[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 22, 2005)

[sblock]Under HEAVY construction

Shane Douglas 
Male Reporter Defensive American 1st lvl 

Str 10 
Dex 9
Con 12 
Int 15 
Wis 14 
Cha 17 

Hit Points 5
AC 11, Touch 11, Flat 11
Init -1 
BAB +0, Grap +0
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33)
Fort +3, Ref -1, Will +4

5'10" tall, 168 wt, 30 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, fair skin 

+7 Bluff (2) (+2 from Persuasive)
+5 Craft (photography) (3)
+6 Craft (writing) (4) 
+6 Diplomacy (3)
+6 Gather Information (3)
+5 Innuendo (2) 
+5 Intimidate (0) (+2 from Persuasive)
+5 Knowledge (Massachusetts History) (3)
+6 Knowledge (Streetwise) (4)
+6 Listen (4)
+6 Research (4)
+4 Search (0) (+2 from Sharp-Eyed)
+8 Sense Motive (4) (+2 from Sharp-Eyed)
+6 Spot (4)

Feats
Persuasive
Sharp-Eyed

Profession Template Skills
Bluff
Listen
Spot[/sblock]


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 23, 2005)

Lord Raven, I'm sorry, but I only want four players right now.  I can put you on the waiting list if you like.  Just post and I will do so.

Everyone else,  take until Friday night to finish your characters.  I'll review them then, and if everything is okay, I'll start the first post on Saturday.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

It appears that everyone is doing hit points differently.  Some rolled, some took max for first level, etc.  I thought I saw somewhere where you said everyone got 4 hit points at first level but I can't find the reference again.  So which is correct?  Roll, max, 4?  Either way, I assume we get Con. bonus tacked on as well?


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 23, 2005)

Correct Toric.  4 Hit Points at first level.  After that, roll 1d6.  So starting characters should have *4 +Con modifier* in hit points.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay, I'll get it in by tomorrow.  I'm really busy right now (other PbP games, homework, etc.).


----------



## Spell (Sep 23, 2005)

Ironmaster said:
			
		

> Correct Toric.  4 Hit Points at first level.  After that, roll 1d6.  So starting characters should have *4 +Con modifier* in hit points.



cool! i rolled 4!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

I have won a copy of the rulebook on Ebay but while I wait for it to arrive, I need a bit of information on a couple of feats.

Ironmaster, could you give me the rundown on the feats Persuasive and Sharp-Eyed?  Those sound like they would fit my character extremely well but if you could provide details, I would appreciate it.

I will get the character finalized later tonight.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 24, 2005)

Persuasive
You have a way wiht words and body language.
+2 aptitude bonus on all Bluff and Intimidate checks.

Sharp-Eyed
You have an eye for detail.
+2 aptitude bonus on all Search and Sense Motive checks.

Can everyone finish their characters by tonight?  I'd like to start this weekend. I'll assume you are ready to go if your character is posted, AND you do not tell me otherwise.  If you have posted your completed character and are ready, you do not need to let me know.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 24, 2005)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> Can he be an exorcist?
> 
> ...





Many modern exorcists have never performed an actual exorcism.  I'll allow an exorcist, but require that he has had no actual experience with the supernatural.  The skill Knowledge (occult) covers this sort of thing.  In general, I try to not expand skill lists, looking for ways existing skills can do the job.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 24, 2005)

*Current Status as of September 24*

*Current Characters*

*Antonio Solari*; Male PhD Maths Student, Professor, Italian, 1st level (played by Spell)  
Status: Completed

*Harold Douglass*; Male Archeologist Defensive American 1st lvl (played by Fenris)
Status: Incomplete

*Father James Cromwell*;  Catholic Priest Level 1 (played by Psionic Mind Flayer)
Status: Incomplete
*
Shane Douglas*; Male Reporter Defensive American 1st lvl (played by Toric Arthendain)
Status: Incomplete

Money and equipment will be handled "in-game".


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 24, 2005)

Also, please remember to specify if your character is 'offensive' or 'defensive':

*Defensive: * +2 defensive bonus to AC, +0 BAB, 2 good saves.
*
Offensive: *+0 defensive bonus to AC, +1 BAB, 1 good save, a bonus weapon proficiency feat.

When you have *finished* your character, PLEASE, post it to the new thread I am creating in the Rogues Gallery, under "Alone Against the Dark PCs - Ironmaster's CoC game"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2005)

My character has been added to the Rogues Gallery thread.  Still needs background, personality and equipment.  I'll post the background information tomorrow.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 25, 2005)

*Update*

Spell and Toric have completed their characters, but we are still waiting on Fenris and Psychic Mind Flayer.  If I do not have their completed characters by Monday, I will have to start without them.

Remember, we'll deal with cash and major equipment in-game.


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 26, 2005)

*Game Starts*

The game starts tonight.  I will make the first post tonight in 'Playing the Game'.  Spell and Toric are the only players who should post to this thread.  The other players may only post to the IC thread by posting their characters in the Rogues gallery, replying to this thread, and waiting for me to respond. 

If I do not have the other characters posted by Wednesday, I will assume the other players no longer have the interest/ability to post, and will solicit new players.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2005)

Ironmaster,
Sorry, I have been laid out with the flu since Friday, I am _finally_ able to get out of bed today. Thanks for the extentions. I will have him ready by Weds. (Tuesday will be a big catch up day at work.)

Fenris


----------



## Ironmaster (Sep 27, 2005)

Definitely feel better!  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 27, 2005)

THanks for waiting!  Sorry  I couldn't post.  I was REALLY busy.  I'll edit my character now.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 27, 2005)

I have only two more questions.  Could he use holy water as a weapon?  (It's covered in the D&D Players Handbook).  Also, could he have the spell "Cast out Devil"?  (Specific devil, not any other monster)


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

Ironmaster,
Whew, just made it. I had a replase and got sick, but cranked him out here. Posted in RG for your approval. Thanks again for waiting.

Fenris


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Oct 20, 2005)

Umm... Ironmaster!  Where art thou?


----------



## Ironmaster (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi guys,

Please forgive me, I have had a few busy days!  I will get to post tomorrow, as I will have time then.


----------



## Spell (Nov 1, 2005)

c'mon guys, let's get this game together again! i know i haven't been the fastest to reply, sometimes... but let's not slip into unaction for too long!


----------

